# BF Bad Company 2



## Kornowski

Do want!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/battlefield-moments-battlefield-bad/59222


----------



## ScOuT

That game looks great! This is a must have for me


----------



## Machin3

I was watching all the clips last night for this game. It looks pretty fricken awesome!

[YT]vvsP_DL7eD0[/YT]


----------



## Kornowski

Listen to the sound effects in this clip! 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/battlefield-moments-battlefield-bad/57022


----------



## Matthew1990

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I was watching all the clips last night for this game. It looks pretty fricken awesome!
> 
> [YT]vvsP_DL7eD0[/YT]




Is it 18 certificate? If yes you are fraud


----------



## Aastii

Just preordered my copy, looks so sweet


----------



## wellhellothere

Im loosing sleep over how badly i want this game, i dont think i can...wait...any....longer!!!!

Hah, in all seriousness though, really anticipating this, the first one was brilliant for console standards.

Apparently uses DX11 aswell!


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Im loosing sleep over how badly i want this game, i dont think i can...wait...any....longer!!!!
> 
> Hah, in all seriousness though, really anticipating this, the first one was brilliant for console standards.
> 
> Apparently uses DX11 aswell!



you shouldn't have to wait much longer if you are getting it for PS3 or Pc and are preordering it.

On PS3 open beta starts soon (may have already started?) for people that preordered the game, and for people who preorder it on PC (ME!!!!!!!!!) ours comes near start of december some time


----------



## Twist86

As always waiting on reviews. I wonder what the system specs will be to run this. I am looking forward to it though looks like a sweet game.

I been pushing around 1680x1050 vs 1920x1080 for my new 22'' but graphics power needed is what worries me ^-^


----------



## wellhellothere

^ oh yeah so it does! 

(blatently buying for PC )


----------



## Machin3

wellhellothere said:


> Im loosing sleep over how badly i want this game, i dont think i can...wait...any....longer!!!!
> 
> Hah, in all seriousness though, really anticipating this, the first one was brilliant for console standards.
> 
> Apparently uses DX11 aswell!



So am I. It looks ridiculous. The only negative thing about it is that it releases March 2010.


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> you shouldn't have to wait much longer if you are getting it for PS3 or Pc and are preordering it.
> 
> On PS3 open beta starts soon (may have already started?) for people that preordered the game, and for people who preorder it on PC (ME!!!!!!!!!) ours comes near start of december some time



I doubt that man, it's released in March isn't it


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> I doubt that man, it's released in March isn't it



dice have already announced it, look on the EA site 

There is an open beta for everyone with extra stuff, sort of like how battlefield 1943 is on xbox now, but with 1 map instead of 4, early 2010


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> dice have already announced it, look on the EA site
> 
> There is an open beta for everyone with extra stuff, sort of like how battlefield 1943 is on xbox now, but with 1 map instead of 4, early 2010



This is what EA's site says;


> PC
> Ships 05/03/2010



You got a link, 'cause if you're right, I'll pre-order it NOW!


----------



## Aastii

> The Battlefield: Bad Company 2 multiplayer beta will feature the Arica Harbour map, where up to 24 players can compete in one of the game’s four intense multiplayer modes called Rush. This new map displays a superb balance of vehicle and infantry combat, as the American assault unit attacks the Russian army base with full force, advancing further through a beautiful desert town and towards the industrial area in a desperate attempt to overtake the Arica Harbour. Heavy vehicle warfare on the first bases gradually turns into an intense infantry fight as the level progresses, showcasing this best-in-class online war experience.



http://badcompany.ea.com/news/entryid/60496/

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=160628

from the EA youtube channel:

[YT]at5RQyoEncU[/YT]

the PS3 beta has already started in US for people that preordered from gamestop, they are working on making links with stores in europe to get it going here. The PC beta will start some time in december, a date hasn't yet been set


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, it'll be a DL. I have a capped connection


----------



## Machin3

New Multi-player Footage:

[YT]xbYwVyaoNZk[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> Ah, it'll be a DL. I have a capped connection



you live about 15 miles away at most from me, when it comes out I will download it for you and drop it off to you on a disc 

and that multiplayer video looks damn sweet


----------



## Twist86

Aastii said:


> you live about 15 miles away at most from me, when it comes out I will download it for you and drop it off to you on a disc
> 
> and that multiplayer video looks damn sweet



Now that is a true friend...most would say piss off and go home and install and play while calling them up and saying "Hey this game is AWESOME!!!!"


----------



## linkin

I want this game. anyone know the minimum specs?


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> I want this game. anyone know the minimum specs?



they aren't out yet but I hope like hell it isn't like arma or some other stuff like that where it messes over your processor and gpu even if you have pretty much crem de la crem of systems, I will be mighty pissed off then


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> you live about 15 miles away at most from me, when it comes out I will download it for you and drop it off to you on a disc
> 
> and that multiplayer video looks damn sweet



I love you!


----------



## Aastii

[YT]1GqI33mKwOk[/YT]

another reason to preorder 

LISTEN TO THE SOUNDS!! This has to be the game with the best in-game sounds of all time, it is exceptional


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Aastii said:


> [YT]1GqI33mKwOk[/YT]
> 
> another reason to preorder
> 
> LISTEN TO THE SOUNDS!! This has to be the game with the best in-game sounds of all time, it is exceptional



That tracking dart looks really cool. I can see that being a big help in balancing choppers.


----------



## Aastii

Redbull{wings} said:


> That tracking dart looks really cool. I can see that being a big help in balancing choppers.



don't you think the first perk, the see through walls and all bombs when in a tank perk, is a little overpowered


----------



## Kornowski

I've just pre-ordered from game 

How do I go abouts getting the Beta when it's out?


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> I've just pre-ordered from game
> 
> How do I go abouts getting the Beta when it's out?



they haven't said about europe yet other than that they are sorting it out, so keep checking the EA site basically. When it's out I'd imagine they would do the same as what gamestop are doing: If you buy it in store you get a code, if you do it online you get an email with a code, you go to the Bf site, make an account with the code, download, log in and play


----------



## Kornowski

Baaaaaaaaaad-ass!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Aastii said:


> don't you think the first perk, the see through walls and all bombs when in a tank perk, is a little overpowered



I was thinking that same thing. In Battlefield 2 one of the biggest advantages over tanks was hiding in cities. This perk kind of makes that a non factor now.


----------



## Aastii

Redbull{wings} said:


> I was thinking that same thing. In Battlefield 2 one of the biggest advantages over tanks was hiding in cities. This perk kind of makes that a non factor now.



lol, I think with realistic, destructive props, that makes it a non-factor anyway


----------



## just a noob

do want


----------



## starlitjoker

this gamer better be intense like the firs BFBC and it better be better than MW 2 cause im getting sick of MW 2 and is it rated T?


----------



## wellhellothere

starlitjoker said:


> this gamer better be intense like the first BFBC, and it better be better than MW 2 cause im getting sick of MW 2. Is it rated T?



I dont know about the rating, but im sure it will be a dozen times more intense than the original bad company, given that there are more weapons/vehicles and better graphics and sound.


----------



## RainDownMyBlues

> A lot of you have been asking for the minimum hardware specs to run Frostbite games, more specifically for Battlefield Bad Company 2 & Battlefield 1943's minimum requirements, and today is the lucky day. Below, you likely skipped ahead and read them already, are the minimum and recommended hardware specs for running BFBC 2 and BF1943.
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943
> Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
> Main memory: 2GB
> Graphics card: GeForce 7800 GT / ATI X1900
> Graphics memory: 256MB
> OS: Windows XP
> Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
> 10GB for Digital Version (BF1943)
> 
> 
> Recommended Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943
> Processor: Quadcore
> Main memory: 2GB
> Graphics card: GeForce GTX 260
> Graphics memory: 512MB
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
> 10GB for Digital Version (BF1943)
> 
> 
> 
> So after reading this some of you might feel the need to update your list to Santa Claus or celebrating the power of your PC and e-manhood. Either way we hope this helps you prepare for the release of these epic Battlefield games! Now reserve here so you're ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Always,
> 
> 
> 
> GvD




There be your computer specs.


----------



## Matthew1990

So it will be optimized for Quads, that will do nicely for my Q9400  and GTX 260 as well


----------



## lubo4444

Me want too....


----------



## just a noob

i can't run that!


----------



## RainDownMyBlues

just a noob said:


> i can't run that!



Me either 

But i actually ordered a video card for my own christmas present, and this gives me reason to get a new processor and mobo. I'm excited about this game, it looks simply amazing.


----------



## Archangel

yes, yes.. will definately preorder this one. 


looks like they finally made tanks scary again.    I mean, I'm all in for game balance, but in BF2 the tanks seemed to be made out of tinfoil or so, because you were more of a target than a menace in a tank.
also like hopw the chopper is going down in that movie.  not just "boom"   but first spinning out of control.  ^.^    I wonter if they actually take into account where the chopper is hit on how it goes down.

PS:  I really, really, really hope they give the game a good singleplayer too. Never liked BF over the internet much, too many dickheads on there (excuse the language please)

Will buy a new pc when the DX11 cards are here anyways, so running the game shouldnt be a problem by then.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Archangel said:


> yes, yes.. will definately preorder this one.
> 
> 
> looks like they finally made tanks scary again.    I mean, I'm all in for game balance, but in BF2 the tanks seemed to be made out of tinfoil or so, because you were more of a target than a menace in a tank.
> also like hopw the chopper is going down in that movie.  not just "boom"   but first spinning out of control.  ^.^    I wonter if they actually take into account where the chopper is hit on how it goes down.
> 
> PS:  I really, really, really hope they give the game a good singleplayer too. Never liked BF over the internet much, too many dickheads on there (excuse the language please)
> 
> Will buy a new pc when the DX11 cards are here anyways, so running the game shouldnt be a problem by then.



Totally agree. Especially on the dynamic explosion thing. In BF2 I didn't like how everything got blown up the same way it just made it seem so...fake. If they made choppers go down realistically it would add a pretty cool new element.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

Can't wait for this game. Seems like I gott change my rig and upgrade my psu and cooling system and putting in, a 2nd 4870 HD.

Seen the multiple gaeplay videos on Youtube and it seems like the the game of 2010 for me.


----------



## Aastii

hoorah finally specs  thank god i upgraded my system significantly, my old one would have run it on bare minimum specs what with c2d @3.2GHz and 8600gt 

it's great because i got a £20 Game gift card for building my friends system for him, so for £25 preorder, that is awesome to get it for what is essentially £5, because I wasn't expecting payment for it  The soner this comes out the better


----------



## wellhellothere

Any sign of the beta anyone?


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Any sign of the beta anyone?



nope, still "early 2010", so soon hopefully


----------



## wellhellothere

Its killing me!


----------



## Shane

Just tried to sign up for a Beta key and this is all i get from their site,Ive tried giving diffrent email addys,diffrent answers and still the same...FAIL


----------



## wellhellothere

£35 on pre-order from EA, and presumably that's the only way to get access to the beta. Thats £10 for a beta... sometimes i hate EA


----------



## Archangel

according to gamespy its due in March 2010


----------



## Aastii

grr, I am going to have to go down to game at some point. Apparently you can't use a gift card online it seems, no option for it in payment, so will have to go in store and ask them to preorder it for me from there, and if they can't I am screwed, have a whole £11 in my account after rebuilding my system, £4 short of being able to get the non-special versrion at release  stupid effing game card system


----------



## Archangel

sell one of your kidneys.


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> sell one of your kidneys.



lol, I think that is a bit extreme for a game, I could always do the normal thing and try to get a job between now and then


----------



## wellhellothere

YES!!

Taken from play.com (where bfbc is £26)

_ Pre-Order from Play.com and receive a code to access the PC BETA before anyone else! The BETA is due to start on the 28th January 2010 (subject to change). Codes and instructions on how to access the BETA early will be emailed two days prior (currently 26th January) to the start of the BETA. Please note, pre-orders already taken will automatically receive a code._

Sorted :good:


----------



## Shane

wellhellothere said:


> YES!!
> 
> Taken from play.com (where bfbc is £26)
> 
> _ Pre-Order from Play.com and receive a code to access the PC BETA before anyone else! The BETA is due to start on the 28th January 2010 (subject to change). Codes and instructions on how to access the BETA early will be emailed two days prior (currently 26th January) to the start of the BETA. Please note, pre-orders already taken will automatically receive a code._
> 
> Sorted :good:



thanks for that looks like il get my copy from there then


----------



## wellhellothere

No worries man 

I pre-ordered it off play.com about 3 months ago, i thought ordering it off EA would be the only way to get the beta, so obviously my day has been made!


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

Ok so im in Canada. How do I the beta? Do I have to use gamestop to order in a beta or something. How is this done. I've never pre-ordered anything on beta before, and I could use a quick note on how this works instead of making another thread. I wanna get my hands on the pre-order asap.


----------



## wellhellothere

You'll have to have a look around, see if the offer is open in canada - im sure it would be though. Once you've confirmed it is, you need to pre-order the game from a store that gives you a beta key - as you'll see from my post from play.com, it should be fairly obvious. 

If you cant find a store that does, just pre-order directly off the EA site.


----------



## Aastii

ladies and gents, I give to you, a beta date for PC 


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...01/07/bfbc2-pc-beta-update-fr-229-n-dice.aspx


----------



## Shane

Thats alright...if you can register for a BETA key....i cant friggin get one!

Just tried that site you posted Aastii and get this....




> Please enter your birth date in order to view this content
> 
> You do not meet the minimum requirements to visit this site.



wth it didnt even ask me for my age!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droogie

the game looks pretty awesome, too bad it's from EA though


----------



## wellhellothere

Niiiice


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats alright...if you can register for a BETA key....i cant friggin get one!
> 
> Just tried that site you posted Aastii and get this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth it didnt even ask me for my age!!!!!!!!!



delete cookies and try again


----------



## Shane

I might just pre-order the damn thing...i still cant register for beta!


----------



## wellhellothere

Nevakonaza said:


> I might just pre-order the damn thing...i still cant register for beta!



Do it. Play.com


----------



## Shane

wellhellothere said:


> Do it. Play.com



I was wondering,do play.com and other sites take your payment from your account for pre-orders when you take the pre-order or a few days before they send you the game?

If they only take the money out a few days before im gonna pre-order now.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I was wondering,do play.com and other sites take your payment from your account for pre-orders when you take the pre-order or a few days before they send you the game?
> 
> If they only take the money out a few days before im gonna pre-order now.



I think legally they can only take the money once they have sent it, otehrwise imagine if eeryone that preordered went and cancelled their preorders for whatever reason, they possibly wouldn't be able to pay it all back if they had already taken the money


----------



## Shane

You know what,after i seen this just im going to Pre-order right now  :good:

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vepiJznvvY0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vepiJznvvY0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]

This is what i miss about my current war games such as MW2....theres no tanks,choppers....your just on foot all the while. 

EDIT:Just pre-ordred from Gamestation...£24.99.

Will we get a BETA code or not? now that we have pre-ordered?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> You know what,after i seen this just im going to Pre-order right now  :good:
> 
> [YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vepiJznvvY0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vepiJznvvY0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> This is what i miss about my current war games such as MW2....theres no tanks,choppers....your just on foot all the while.
> 
> EDIT:Just pre-ordred from Gamestation...£24.99.
> 
> Will we get a BETA code or not? now that we have pre-ordered?



from the site I linked:



> How to Download: Check back to the Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta Page closer to beta launch date for download instructions.
> 
> How To Get Access: Reserve Battlefield Bad Company 2 is the most sure fire way, but we are still working with Retailers & e-Tailers that wish to participate (it's up to them). If you're eager to ensure you get in the two confirmed distributors to Pre-Order are the EA Store and at GameStop.com.  We'll have another Blog at a later date with an update on the retailers & e-Tailers that have teamed up with us as well as alternate channels to obtain a Closed Beta Key.
> 
> 
> 
> Misc. Details
> 
> 
> Steam Beta:  Yes there was a leaked image of a Package file we propped on Steam.  People with illegal accounts can see games in this environment, but this is not a Beta in the term of Public Test Beta, but a real development Beta installer client for the Steam version of the full game.  We are however working with Steam to have the Public PC Beta available on Steam, but can't confirm this quite yet so cross your fingers Steam users.
> 
> Anti Cheat:  We're going with PunkBuster supporting the same options BF2 and BF2142 had to run unranked without PunkBuster.
> 
> Mod Tools: There will not be mod tools for BFBC2.  However a majority of the the games logic is controlled by the server and there will be Serverside control options for the dedicated servers.
> 
> Public Server Files: We will not distribute these publicly.  There are many factors for why we have decided this with the biggest factor being security & integrity of our game & Dedicated Servers.



so so long as Game Station agree to release a beta key with PC pre-orders before 28th Jan (The start of the beta), you will get a beta key


----------



## Shane

Ive emailed Gamestations customer support asking anyway,i hope they will Email Beta codes.
If they dont il cancel and pre-order and re-order with GAME....only reason i went with gamestation is because ive forgotten my password for game,and the secret question so unless i contact them and go through 100000 security questions i cant log in,but if thats whay i have to do il just have to ring them


----------



## wellhellothere

Really excited about this. If anyone wants to by me a gtx260 i wont be offended


----------



## Shane

6 weeks and 6 days until we get it!

Ohh the joy of waiting ,I want it now!!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Not too long till the demo now!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Not too long till the demo now!



I didnt think there was going to be any Demo...you sure you dont mean like that thing where those who have pre-ordred get to play it soon for 5 days like a try out sort of thing.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> I didnt think there was going to be any Demo...you sure you dont mean like that thing where those who have pre-ordred get to play it soon for 5 days like a try out sort of thing.



If you've pre-ordered it, I'm pretty sure you get the Beta demo, which is a MP map. Or am I completely off?


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> If you've pre-ordered it, I'm pretty sure you get the Beta demo, which is a MP map. Or am I completely off?



no you are right, from 28th jan to 26th feb? there is beta, 1 online map for those that preorder


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> no you are right, from 28th jan to 26th feb? there is beta, 1 online map for those that preorder



well i aint got anything yet...i pre-ordred 2 weeks ago.

i even sent gamestation an email asking if they would be sending any BETA codes out to play for those who have Pre-ordered.....i have not recieved an answer!

Stupid Gamestation.

EDIT:Recieved a reply from gamestation.....they are not offering BETA codes!
i think il cancel and go with GAME.


----------



## Shane

Cancelled my order with Gamestation....and pre-ordred with GAME!

id like to know Why the EA store and Direct 2 drive are the most expensive out there for BF:BC2....they want like £35 for it when you can get it for £25 From anywhere else.


----------



## Machin3

Damn...I really want to pre-order this game now. If you pre-order it on Steam, you get Beta Access from the end of January for like a month. Plus, you get a bunch on multiplayer unlocks and a weapon bonus or something.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> If you pre-order it on Steam, you get Beta Access from the end of January for like a month. Plus, you get a bunch on multiplayer unlocks and a weapon bonus or something.




Shame its like £10 more on steam than it is in Game,Or Gamestation.

EDIT:Right i cant seem to get an answer from GAME if us who have pre-ordred will get beta key.....so ive yet again cancelled and purchased it from steam,i know il get beta access now and still get the 6 early unlocks.

Plus,no disks to mess around with or patches,all done nicely


----------



## bengal85

I will get it bad company is a really good game


----------



## starlitjoker

if u preorder on steam u get access to the beta from January 28 to feb 25  im pre ordering it on steam on monday  cant wait for January 28!!! 

you guys think i can run this game on mostly high settings? i can overclock my cpu to about 3.8 right now so i think ill be good  i hope soo >.<


----------



## Shane

starlitjoker said:


> if u preorder on steam u get access to the beta from January 28 to feb 25  im pre ordering it on steam on monday  cant wait for January 28!!!
> 
> you guys think i can run this game on mostly high settings? i can overclock my cpu to about 3.8 right now so i think ill be good  i hope soo >.<



Well thats what i want!I emailed gamestation and asked them about the beta...they was not participating in the beta,So i cancelled and done my pre-order with GAME,and they after 1.5 weeks ish have not replied to my email asking them so i cancelled from them too.

Now have my pre-order with Steam and cannot wait! 

I think you should be fine with a 9800GTX,Depends on res......Why not upgrade?


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

So is the Pre-order option to get the beta over. I've read on forums that its suposee to be out on the website till Wednesday ? I need to get a nibble out of this game before it get released


----------



## starlitjoker

well im going 1920X1080 or the 1650 one but i got 1gb Vram so, this game is more processor intensive, i just overclocked my E8500 C2D from 3.16 to 4.1 so i should be good  lol if not im upgrading!!!! because i am in love with this game lol.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

"Available for online customers only while supplies last. Not available for in-store or in-store pickup orders."

Never pre-ordered but how exactly will this be done. Through the email I registered with, will they sent me direct intstructions?


------------

So im in canada, it's not possible to do the pre-order from the gamestop.com instead of the gamestop.ca ?


----------



## Kornowski

If you've pre-ordered from GAME, no idea how to get the Beta that we're entitled to?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> If you've pre-ordered from GAME, no idea how to get the Beta that we're entitled to?



Well ive cancelled mine from game...because of their reply!



> Hi Shane,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The developer of the game has advised us that the GAME Exclusive one week demo access (due to start on the 28th January) is now no longer available.
> 
> However, don't worry as you will still get a full 3 week access to the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Demo via Xbox Live or The Playstation® Network from the 4th February 2010.
> 
> To access the demo from the 4th February please login to you Xbox Live or PSN account, search for Battlefield Bad Company 2 and follow the download instructions. No code is needed as it is now a public demo. Please keep an eye on our site for future updates.
> 
> Unfortunately the 'Beta Key Access' codes are no longer being offered with pre-order of this title here at GAME as the BETA has now ended.



Total fail,from what i can see there will be no beta for pc from GAME,then they say something about Xbox/ps3 version which i didnt even ask about?....i dont think the person actualy knows what he/shes on about....anyway thats why i have now preorder with steam....at least i know we will get BETA access!

Thing is though the steam version is £10 more....but what the hell.


----------



## starlitjoker

i love steam i am happy i preorderd it and im ECSTATIC I CANT WAIT FOR JAN 28! 3 MROE DAYS!!!!! AAAHHHHHHH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shane

I cant wait to drive tanks,choppers and blow them buildings up


----------



## wellhellothere

Has anyone who ordered off play.com got their instructions yet? I havent so far...


----------



## starlitjoker

well i dont love steam anymore... my account was disabled today for no reason.... i have around 250 dollars worth of shit on the account....


----------



## wellhellothere

For no reason?


----------



## starlitjoker

yep... my card was charged, and the next day my account disabled... i have ahd a ticket open and no replay, no reply on the forums. im about to go nuts.... if i dont get the beta im gonna be pretty mad. That is the only reason i bought of steam, was to get beta access...


----------



## starlitjoker

I head there were many cheaper places to buy it BTW


----------



## diduknowthat

Was steam beta just a limited offer? I preordered a few days ago and I didn't receive anything about the beta?


----------



## starlitjoker

well if u ordered before today i think ur fine i haven't received anything yet and i ordered when they were promoting it... but my account is disabled so idk... im soo F****** pissed


----------



## Orbitron

So, anyone got their keys yet?


----------



## starlitjoker

the keys go out 

"When's the Beta

First, let's start by making the official time and date of the Beta the start of this Blog in what will be and EPIC moment in DICE's PC History! The PC Beta begins this Thursday, January 28th at approximately 6pm CET, 12pm EST, and 9am PST time!!!!!!! :-D"

thats from the bfbc2 blog


----------



## Orbitron

Ah right sorry, forgot it' not the 28th in America yet.


----------



## starlitjoker

AWWWW LOL its the 28th for you!!!! i wanna skip school tomorrow lol but idk if im gonna get the beta!!! AAAAAAA


----------



## Shane

Well its the 28th here and still nothing showing up for me!


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> Well its the 28th here and still nothing showing up for me!



It's being released 1200 EST, so in another 53 minutes!


----------



## wellhellothere

2 out of 3 download host sites have crashed, and the one that works - all the mirrors are rammed full! Ouch!


----------



## Shane

downloading the beta now on steam and its sooooo slow.....when does the beta end?


----------



## wellhellothere

25th feb.

Best i can do it 178th place in a queue!


----------



## Shane

Thats good to know we have till 25th feb!

Its 71% done on steam for me,hopefully il be playing soon!


----------



## Machin3

Has anyone tried out the BETA that came out?


----------



## diduknowthat

Yup I just played for about 30 minutes. Let's just say it's still in Beta. There was lag across the board, game play isn't that intuitive and I'm getting graphics lag and the graphics don't even look that good. We'll see what EA/Dice does to optimize it (if anything).


----------



## Shane

Well i cant get online....just says it cant connect or something...and to try again later!

Took 3 hours to download on a 20mb connection,just shows how many people are downloading this right now.

Doubt il be able to play tonight now,got to go to work in a bit!!!!!!!

btw diduknowthat,just noticed our rigs are basicly the same lol.


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i cant get online....just says it cant connect or something...and to try again later!
> 
> Took 3 hours to download on a 20mb connection,just shows how many people are downloading this right now.
> 
> Doubt il be able to play tonight now,got to go to work in a bit!!!!!!!
> 
> btw diduknowthat,just noticed our rigs are basicly the same lol.



I downloaded it off steam in 10 minutes (100mbps connection) . And yeah, my friend has an 8800GT and he plays on like all low. Don't really know whats going on here with the game engine.


----------



## Shane

i still cant join...it either says i cant connect..OR the game just quits and goes back to the desktop 

Hope they get this sorted quick,looks to me like they have not fully prepared for the mass amount of people that are beta testing!


----------



## Aastii

I borrowed BC1 off a friend today, and why is there only 1 online mode


----------



## starlitjoker

so anyone whos played it yet? give us ur specs ur settings and ur average fps? plz i would like to know


----------



## Orbitron

I'm playing right now. How do I check FPS?


----------



## starlitjoker

well is it smooth? what settings? i dont know how to check in game.


----------



## Orbitron

I just installed it and left it as it was 

Seems to be fine so far, when I can join a game that is.


----------



## starlitjoker

ok could u check? im scared lol wahts ur cpu freq?


----------



## Orbitron

Haha cpu is @ 3.8ghz. Will check if it let's me into a game again!


----------



## Droogie

i've played the demo on 360.  it's pretty fun.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ended up getting access to the PC beta without preordering it, and it is awesome! I took some pics and vids.


----------



## Shane

FINALLY was able to play this morning,and first impressions are,It could be better!

I not realy all that impressed tbh,i was thinking it would be worlds better than MW2 but it just isnt....sniping is all thats fun in the game imo...I know its early days though so we will see what happens.

At first the mouse controls felt so heavy and took forever to turn,so i adjusted the mouse sensitivity to max and put on mouse acceleration and its better but still feels like the mouse is heavy when you turn....not like in MW2 where you can turn very quick!

I think the weapons are very under-powered...they feel like pea shooters more than guns lol,takes like 3 shots with the sniper rifle in the body:/

I played on Highest settings,4x AA,VSYC off and still get around 65-70Fps with 1680 x 1050 res...not bad at all!


----------



## Machin3

As much as I think the game is good, and it is, but one of the problems that annoys me is that everything blends in with each other on that Beta level. At times, its hard to see the players because there are no tags above their head.


----------



## Shane

after playing the game again today...it really needs allot of changes,like you said its hard to see people!

i was flying the chopper around today,lost control and crashed and then the game quit to desktop.....fail.

We need prone,its crap without prone Imo....i could live without Lean in MW2 but without prone just takes the pee.

The weapons reload slowly....the vehicles/tanks sound horrible,Yet they sounded great in BF2 so im not sure whats going on.

In all honesty...if i had pre-order my copy from a store and played the beta...id cancel my pre-order...its not worth the money...but i dont think i can cancell now due to buying it on steam!....they have probably already taken payment?


----------



## Matthew1990

I almost bought it last night, I was ready to press PROCEED and then I read something bad about it and watched some videos no youtube. The optimalization should be done and dusted at this point, they have like a month to release it. This is just going to be next Crysis, small recommended specs but in real world you need to double it.


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I almost bought it last night, I was ready to press PROCEED and then I read something bad about it and watched some videos no youtube. The optimalization should be done and dusted at this point, they have like a month to release it. This is just going to be next Crysis, small recommended specs but in real world you need to double it.



I personally wouldnt recommend the game atm,Maybe at a later date i would if they listen to their customers/players suggestions and complaints.



The Graphics are good,but there seems to be alot of Blur in the game which spoils it...i dont realy like blur in my games i always turn it off but cant see any option in the game settings.

It actualy runs very nicely on my machine though,most of the time im hitting 70 fps....least ive seen it go is 55 when theres loads of explosions and alot of stuff going on infront of me.

I just wish MW2 had huge open maps...vehicles,choppers etc that would be perfect.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

Nevakonaza said:


> I just wish MW2 had huge open maps...vehicles,choppers etc that would be perfect.


----------



## Shane

D_ii_4_I3_L_o said:


>



??????


----------



## Orbitron

Matthew1990 said:


> I almost bought it last night, I was ready to press PROCEED and then I read something bad about it and watched some videos no youtube. The optimalization should be done and dusted at this point, they have like a month to release it. This is just going to be next Crysis, small recommended specs but in real world you need to double it.


Uhhh double recommended specs? Recommended is a quad and a 260.....


----------



## Matthew1990

Orbitron said:


> Uhhh double recommended specs? Recommended is a quad and a 260.....



Guys with Q6600 and 4890 are struggling.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> Guys with Q6600 and 4890 are struggling.



I don't think hitting a low of 55fps is struggling really on max settings. If he said it was going to 25, then I would agree, but I wouldn't not buy it in fear I couldn't run it with my specs, which because of my video card, are much lower than nev's

And I am glad that I haven't preordered now ater the comments  I think I will wait to see what updates on the beta bring and what the final game is like. I can live without a few extras ingame weapons and perks, I can't live with knowing that I rushed into getting a game which was crap and wasted my money completely


----------



## diduknowthat

I don't know why my Q6600 & 4890 isn't pumping out more frames. Maybe I need to OC the CPU because I did remember reading something about how the game is optimized for faster cores instead of more cores. 

Anyways, I played again yesterday and things seemed to be a lot smoother. They did release some sort of steam update yesterday.


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> Guys with Q6600 and 4890 are struggling.



What!!!!

My system isnt struggling at all,BF:BC2 isnt that demanding....,no more than MW2 imo.

My system breezes through Crysis no problems so BF:BC2 is not a problem trust me.

However ive read loads of threads that some people have been having issues with the 295gtx AND also 4890s in Crossfire BF:BC2....

Your forgetting that the game is still in BETA....theres alot of problems.



> They did release some sort of steam update yesterday.



Yes i think they did,when i started around 10 pm last night BF:BC2 updated so either steam updated or something Dice sent through something.

They have adjusted the mouse sensitivity aswell,its much better.


----------



## Machin3

As far as what I would change in the game:

-While sprinting, be able to move left and right with the (A)(D) keys or what ever you use. 
-I found it stupid how you empty out your whole magazine and the guy is still alive. 
-PRONE! I definately would find this useful.


----------



## diduknowthat

Midnight_fox1 said:


> As far as what I would change in the game:
> 
> -While sprinting, be able to move left and right with the (A)(D) keys or what ever you use.
> -I found it stupid how you empty out your whole magazine and the guy is still alive.
> -PRONE! I definately would find this useful.



I agree with point 2 and 3, but I kind of like the sprint. It's a lot more realistic as you wouldn't be able to strafe in a full out sprint. Plus it makes it so that people can't run around indefinitely and slows down the game pace a little, which is what Battlefield is based off of.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> -I found it stupid how you empty out your whole magazine and the guy is still alive.
> -PRONE! I definately would find this useful.



a agree with both of those too...the weapons are too weak imo,the sniper rifle is just too innacurate,you can have the crosshair on the enemys head and hes standing still....shoot...nothing...so i raise the crosshair a litle above his head...shoot..nothing.

Does the sniper rifle scope annoy anyone here too? like all the stupid blur in the lens?


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> a agree with both of those too...the weapons are too weak imo,the sniper rifle is just too innacurate,you can have the crosshair on the enemys head and hes standing still....shoot...nothing...so i raise the crosshair a litle above his head...shoot..nothing.
> 
> Does the sniper rifle scope annoy anyone here too? like all the stupid blur in the lens?



I don't have it yet, but aren't you just playing the Beta right now anyway?
I'm sure that there will be fixes with the full game.

In the beta, is it like COD how you have X amount of bullets in the magazine, and when you don't use a certain amount it magically goes to the next magazine or is it like AA3 how you have X amount of magazines?


----------



## Machin3

awildgoose said:


> I don't have it yet, but aren't you just playing the Beta right now anyway?
> I'm sure that there will be fixes with the full game.
> 
> In the beta, is it like COD how you have X amount of bullets in the magazine, and when you don't use a certain amount it magically goes to the next magazine or is it like AA3 how you have X amount of magazines?



Yeah, its the BETA for right now. But sometimes the company forgets to fix the problems and its really annoying so hopefully everything gets fixed. The bullets magically go into the next magazine.


----------



## awildgoose

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Yeah, its the BETA for right now. But sometimes the company forgets to fix the problems and its really annoying so hopefully everything gets fixed. The bullets magically go into the next magazine.



Yea but I'm sure with the BETA they will get most fixed.
Dam it annoys me when the bullets just go into the next magazine, that is why I like AA3 you have to be cautious with your bullets and not waste them. Unless you have the SAW...


----------



## Machin3

awildgoose said:


> Yea but I'm sure with the BETA they will get most fixed.
> Dam it annoys me when the bullets just go into the next magazine, that is why I like AA3 you have to be cautious with your bullets and not waste them. Unless you have the SAW...



Lol, yeah. it looks stupid when you have 15 bullets in your magazine and you reload and you have an odd number left over.


----------



## Fatback

I just watched the video to this game for the first time. I have to say it looks awesome. I played the heck out of BF:BC and this looks like the same kind of fun. I am going to go pre-order it soon.


----------



## Shane

Played another round today and it seems a bit better now im getting used to it...ive ranked up to lvl 2,unlocked some better weapons etc.

I like sneaking up to an enemy tank and placing explosives...BOOM.


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> Played another round today and it seems a bit better now im getting used to it...ive ranked up to lvl 2,unlocked some better weapons etc.
> 
> I like sneaking up to an enemy tank and placing explosives...BOOM.



^Heh. +1. its definately a step from Call of Duty just because their are vehicles and you can revive people. I've played for like 6 hours yesterday and managed to get to level 5 almost.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> ^Heh. +1. its definately a step from Call of Duty just because their are vehicles and you can revive people. I've played for like 6 hours yesterday and managed to get to level 5 almost.



I seem to do crap at the start of the game,its only when i get to the end part of the map i can get alot of kills,i dunno why...Theres heaps of snipers at the start though.

I realy realy hope they do something about the aiming and sights of weapons,theyre horrible.


----------



## Machin3

Yeah, and about the body of the soldier when you die. Sometimes the body just floats in the air.


----------



## bigl2007

i got a question i saw the specs of bf bad company 2 so will i be able to run it on high? thats my question cuz i dont want nothing to bottleneck or will i have to overclock to get better performance?


----------



## Machin3

No, with the parts you have now, I think you should be fine.


----------



## bigl2007

so i should get 60 frames or do you guys think i would get less i might get bf bc 2 for pc reason why is because bf2 servers are hard to find these days with good amounts of players so bfbc2 would be my best bet to get on a occupied game and see what this hardware can really do lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm loving the beta, but the few things I don't like about it I'm sure will be covered in the full version. I noticed the buildings in beta can only have holes blown into them and have the roofs blown off. But here, http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?Product_ID=74539 it says fully destructible buildings, do they mean every building or just some? 



> Destruction 2.0. Take down entire buildings, create firepoints in cover or blow it up entirely! In Battlefield Bad Company 2™ there will be no place to hide!


----------



## Machin3

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm loving the beta, but the few things I don't like about it I'm sure will be covered in the full version. I noticed the buildings in beta can only have holes blown into them and have the roofs blown off. But here, http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?Product_ID=74539 it says fully destructible buildings, do they mean every building or just some?



From what I've noticed, its only some. They might or might not fix this in the full version. Hopefully they will.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o

In further steps of Crysis, is this a yay or nay; in terms of buying the game


----------



## Shane

D_ii_4_I3_L_o said:


> In further steps of Crysis, is this a yay or nay; in terms of buying the game



imo...a nay.

I know its beta and theres problems,But i personnaly cannot see them doing anything about the shoddy aiming system,The hit detection needs increasing as sometimes you can empty a whole clip on someone at close range and it doesnt kill!
Also they dont seem to be responding to our feedback....well not that ive seen anyway.

at the moment im 50/50 wether to cancell my order,just dont know if things will improve or not :/


----------



## diduknowthat

It's hard to tell right now, but at least as of now it's less frustrating to play than Modern Warfare 2. More glitchy, yes, but less frustrating as I'm not getting constantly stabbed in the back or noob tubed.


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> It's hard to tell right now, but at least as of now it's less frustrating to play than Modern Warfare 2. More glitchy, yes, but less frustrating as I'm not getting constantly stabbed in the back or noob tubed.



You find MW2 frustrating?...i actualy think that the nub toobers have died down now...i dont have so many of them get me.

knifing still yes....alot of people runnng around but meh 
i prefer MW2 atm.

I realy hope they do improve BC2 though,i mean theres everything there for it to be a good game,...


looks good,
maps are big
not had any lag problems yet for beta thats good

But everything else in the game feels sort of clunky.


----------



## funkysnair

i have pre ordered this, along with my razor barracuda 5.1 headset the razor soundcard and Razer Lachesis Gaming Mouse....

next inline is my gtx295's  all i need now is a razor for my face lol


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> i have pre ordered this, along with my razor barracuda 5.1 headset the razor soundcard and Razer Lachesis Gaming Mouse....
> 
> next inline is my gtx295's  all i need now is a razor for my face lol



You played the beta then yet Funky? should recieve BETA if you have pre-ordred.

Btw i was loking at that mouse aswell,not bad for £46?

I didnt know Razor done sound cards.


----------



## Theblackoutow

funkysnair said:


> i have pre ordered this, along with my razor barracuda 5.1 headset the razor soundcard and Razer Lachesis Gaming Mouse....
> 
> next inline is my gtx295's  all i need now is a razor for my face lol


Be careful with that mouse, if you have a large hand like I do, it can be kinda annoying at first.


----------



## Shane

Theblackoutow said:


> Be careful with that mouse, if you have a large hand like I do, it can be kinda annoying at first.



But is it good for FPS?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> You played the beta then yet Funky? should recieve BETA if you have pre-ordred.
> 
> Btw i was loking at that mouse aswell,not bad for £46?
> 
> I didnt know Razor done sound cards.



razor only done 1 sound card and its to go with the razor headsets, supposed to be good... ill let you know

never bothered with the beta crap, not interested-i want the real thing



Theblackoutow said:


> Be careful with that mouse, if you have a large hand like I do, it can be kinda annoying at first.



yeh i know it will take some getting used to so ill keep my logitech g5 as back up until i do


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yes, it's very accurate, and with the top DPI setting adjusters you can go flow splitting fast, to slug slow. Also, their are two buttons on the right side, they can change to this thing called a "Profile" I have that disabled.


----------



## Droogie

diduknowthat said:


> It's hard to tell right now, but at least as of now it's less frustrating to play than Modern Warfare 2. More glitchy, yes, but less frustrating as I'm not getting constantly stabbed in the back or noob tubed.



i wouldn't say it's more glitchy.  modern warfare 2 has had more than one game breaking glitch.


----------



## Machin3

I find modern warfare slightly boring now. BC2 is a refresher because it has the destructible enviroments, ability to revive people, and vehicles which I also like.


----------



## Droogie

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I find modern warfare slightly boring now. BC2 is a refresher because it has the destructible enviroments, ability to revive people, and vehicles which I also like.



try new weapons/gametypes/perks/playstyles/killstreaks.  if you use the same shit over and over it gets very boring.


----------



## Machin3

Yeah, I have done all those that you suggested and it just doesn't spark my attention anymore.


----------



## starlitjoker

BFBC2 imho is MUCH better than MW2, and i rly like mw2 lol... BFBC2 is much more FUN, better pace, VERY IMMERSIBLE, it is an epic experience. Everyone should play this game lol it is amazing.


----------



## Machin3

starlitjoker said:


> BFBC2 imho is MUCH better than MW2, and i rly like mw2 lol... BFBC2 is much more FUN, better pace, VERY IMMERSIBLE, it is an epic experience. Everyone should play this game lol it is amazing.



Yes, thank you. Someone who agrees with me also.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm totally loving this game. I was just in a game where I was walking on the scaffolding next to this house, blew a hole in the side with a rocket launcher, and shot the guy on the mounted machine gun, then I jumped out and repaired the ATV, and rode off, lol.


----------



## Machin3

I have one question, why is that in the unlocks section, you will be able to unlock everything fine until the point of some scope and for that you need to have like 10 million points?


----------



## Shane

I cancelled my pre-order on Steam last night,contacted steam support and they said yes no problems and have refunded my money.

Steam FTW.


----------



## epidemik

I got it off barnes and noble when it was $20 (which most people thought was a mistake). They sent me a $5 gift card which I assumed was a sorry we made a mistake and are now canceling your preorder gift but mine is still scheduled to ship....

Does anyone else get it from amazon? Anyone know whats going on with that?


----------



## Jamin43

Barnes&Noble.com was selling pre-order of this game for 24 bucks the other day - but the offer expired quickly.  Not sure if they'll actually ship to those who bought it.

Sweet looking game though.


----------



## linkin

this game is now on my games to buy list


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

PR + Frostbite Engine = Epic, too bad EA's going to screw us over and not release mod tools until like 1 year later... if they do at all


----------



## starlitjoker

the unlocks that cost ridiculous amounts are there to limit how far yo u can go in the Beta they will be normal when the game comes out or if they decide to let us see more weapons


----------

